# GSD or lab?



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Took him for a cool down dip after some tracking and he turns into a lab!


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

m-e-t-a-m-o-r-p-h-i-s-i-s. Funny!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Cant keep my GSD out of the water


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

notice how much more efficient the lab is in the water. The GSD is chopping the water like a paddle boat, the Lab is hardly disturbing the water at all.
Cool pictures, and I am not trying to pick on the GSD, but the first thing I noticed in the pictures was the difference in the way the two dogs swim.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Looks like he's jumping in shallow water.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

The water is shallow these days in that creek, he would swim in the deeper parts and hop in the shallow areas.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

ok, my mistake.


----------

